

Blitz.io: Taking the sting out of load and performance testing - pbreit
http://labs.mudynamics.com/2011/04/05/blitzio-taking-the-sting-out-of-load-and-performance-testing/

======
kowsik
Thanks @pbreit and welcome to blitz.io. Check out the ruby gem (gem install
blitz) for continuous integration and the chrome extension for in-browser load
testing. And here's a quick blog on integrating blitz.io with @tropo so you
can automatically schedule load tests and send an SMS: <http://bit.ly/i0etWX>

